# Spotify implementation improvements?



## sib (Dec 23, 2018)

Has anyone seen info on potential improvements to the Spotify integration?

For example, how about Podcasts?

Has Elon ever tweeted about Spotify roadmap or features?

Thanks...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It has been quiet — I would love to see them fix the fact that it hangs all the time when I first get in the car and doesn’t have a view when the music view is half way up.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I would like them to first fix that it tends to pick 5 songs in my Favorites and play only them in a loop over and over again.


----------



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

sib said:


> Has anyone seen info on potential improvements to the Spotify integration?
> 
> For example, how about Podcasts?


I searched Spotify for one of my favorite podcasts last week, and it found it and was able to play it. But I can't see a way to find it unless you search. This is with 2020-16.2.1.


----------



## sib (Dec 23, 2018)

khorton said:


> I searched Spotify for one of my favorite podcasts last week, and it found it and was able to play it. But I can't see a way to find it unless you search. This is with 2020-16.2.1.


Thanks, will try that. Browse would really be useful!


----------



## sib (Dec 23, 2018)

I still was not able to search Spotify. When I use the search, it seems to search the TuneIn catalog (and the search is very bad, so can't really be sure I'm even finding everything that they have.)

Bottom line, would be great if the Spotify app actually provided access to all of Spotify's content and did it well. We keep hearing that the developers who are working on all the games and other easter eggs aren't the ones who could help in improving the Autopilot and other self-driving features, but they could surely be used to improve the Spotify app.


----------

